# Started Fake Rock Build



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have started a fake rock build for a 4ft x 2 x 2 .
AS you can see in the pictures its no where near complete, this is only the cool end of the viv so far.




























Thanks for viewing !


----------



## xanman (Jan 30, 2010)

Looking Good:2thumb:, i'm taking great interest in all fake rock projects with a view to starting one or two myself.


----------



## Exocoetidae (Jan 26, 2011)

looking forward to seeing final result, looks great so far!


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

thank you , this is my first so i am taking it slow trying to get it right


----------



## lewis1504 (Jan 25, 2011)

these may be silly questions but what was the grey material you used for the main walls??

also is that just polystyrene in the bottom?


----------



## Lovin (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey i'm new to the whole vivarium thing but my corns in a little faunarium and such. was just wondering about the materials you used to create this and how would one go about starting something such as this herself?

I mean I really really wanna kit my viv out (when i get it) and this looks like the perfect thing to do. I'm guessing u cnt do much with it though after your down moulding it. Hmmmm I dunno like plants or make it look more colourful?


----------



## tp.shackleton.norgay (Jan 10, 2011)

looks great!! looking forward to seeing the end result


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

lewis1504 said:


> these may be silly questions but what was the grey material you used for the main walls??
> 
> also is that just polystyrene in the bottom?



The the grey material is tile grout. The whole thing is made out of polystyrene, i have not fully grouted it all yet.


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Lovin said:


> Hey i'm new to the whole vivarium thing but my corns in a little faunarium and such. was just wondering about the materials you used to create this and how would one go about starting something such as this herself?
> 
> I mean I really really wanna kit my viv out (when i get it) and this looks like the perfect thing to do. I'm guessing u cnt do much with it though after your down moulding it. Hmmmm I dunno like plants or make it look more colourful?


Hi , well as you see i still have a lot to do. As i mentioned this is only one half and its not complete. 

But so far i have used - Polystrene - the walls, floor, rocks and things
- PVA - to glue the pieces of poly together
- Tile grout - to add strength

What i intended to use - acyrilic paint - for colour
- non slip floor varnish - to seal it all, hopefully making it cleanable 

I do intend to add some fake plants to help bring some life into it. Also i will be painting the floor and walls dark brown and the stones and stuff dark grey 

Open to suggestions


----------



## Lovin (Sep 14, 2010)

Swain86 said:


> Hi , well as you see i still have a lot to do. As i mentioned this is only one half and its not complete.
> 
> But so far i have used - Polystrene - the walls, floor, rocks and things
> - PVA - to glue the pieces of poly together
> ...


 
Ohhhh see i didnt know whether u could use paint and stuff like this. I dunno why but it makes sense. Good luck with it hun and can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

looking good so far, but be careful with building things like caves fixed in place. If your pet is sick and wont come out you'll have to take the viv apart to get them out. Also, if they poo inside enclosed spaces its very hard to clean.


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

lee young said:


> looking good so far, but be careful with building things like caves fixed in place. If your pet is sick and wont come out you'll have to take the viv apart to get them out. Also, if they poo inside enclosed spaces its very hard to clean.


hi, the caves that are white at the moment are going to be removable as well as the part which sits on top of it. the rocky looking cave is not that deep maybe 3 inches. so so far everything is accessible for me. the left hand corner with the rocky looking cave i am planning on some kind of plant to go over to give my friend a nice hiding spot. without stopping me getting to her.

also have been lead to believe you cant paint it as long as the paints are non toxic ever layer of paint, grout, and sealant has had enough time to air out

thanks for all the interest people


----------



## moll28 (Jan 21, 2011)

Dude that looks mint, am just starting a little one myself and was wondering what tile grout did you use, and where did you get it from??? cheers.


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

moll28 said:


> Dude that looks mint, am just starting a little one myself and was wondering what tile grout did you use, and where did you get it from??? cheers.


I am using sanded floor grout. I think it came from b'n'q. it was bought ages ago for doing up the bathroom, so it was just a good find


----------



## moll28 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ahh right, well ill have a look in b&q then mate, did you just mix it with water or something to get to a liquid or does it come as a liquid. cheers


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

moll28 said:


> Ahh right, well ill have a look in b&q then mate, did you just mix it with water or something to get to a liquid or does it come as a liquid. cheers


It is a bag, i will need to get more aswell lol 
Yes you mix it with water to make it liquid. The first layer i made quite runny then the second and third layers i made thicker.
So less water more powder easy enough to do


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Tested out the painting


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

wow great paintning - want to come and do mine? :flrt:


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

quizicalkat said:


> wow great paintning - want to come and do mine? :flrt:


Yeah no problem lol


----------



## moll28 (Jan 21, 2011)

Swain86 said:


> It is a bag, i will need to get more aswell lol
> Yes you mix it with water to make it liquid. The first layer i made quite runny then the second and third layers i made thicker.
> So less water more powder easy enough to do


Yeah I know what you mean now, Ive just checked out their website and seen a bag of it for around 5 quid, cheers for that mate, and the painting great by the way.


----------



## bilbo75 (Jan 10, 2011)

hi what paint did you use, i have a large viv background to paint and acrylic paint is dear lol


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

moll28 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean now, Ive just checked out their website and seen a bag of it for around 5 quid, cheers for that mate, and the painting great by the way.


no problem and cheers


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

bilbo75 said:


> hi what paint did you use, i have a large viv background to paint and acrylic paint is dear lol


hey, i am using acrylic paint. Not much help to you lol. Check around the forum on other peoples builds i am sure theres other options for painting rather than acrylic. I am using acrylic paint as i had some


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

*Update on painting*

slowly getting there with the painting


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

that looks geat, and the painting test is awesome: victory:



bilbo75 said:


> hi what paint did you use, i have a large viv background to paint and acrylic paint is dear lol


i use car spray paint and cheap £1 bottles of paint


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

thanks, i will be trying you jurasic rock over the next few days


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Swain86 said:


> thanks, i will be trying you jurasic rock over the next few days


cool!
let me know how it turns out


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> cool!
> let me know how it turns out


i am hopefully going to paint more tomorrow and then start your thing. So if theres a little update tomorrow be sure to check it out


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

I decided to put it together and see how it was looking so far, still nowhere near completed but i wanted an idea of how it was taking shape.


----------



## superboyfox (Jan 24, 2011)

Looking good!! Want to do one for my Leo, after looking at yours, i think i might try it. Thanx


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

thanks, I'm making mine for my leo


----------



## superboyfox (Jan 24, 2011)

I think he/she is going to love it, please post pics when finished!


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

I will hopefully be posting pictures as i go like i have been doing so far


----------



## wendywoo (Mar 2, 2010)

hi there .. i been reading through this today and iam so jealous that i think u should pop down to the north east and build me something for my snakes  i shall supply endless cups of tea and maybe even a bacon buttie 
please dont suggest that i make something similar myself... as trust me, me and arty stuff just dont mix :lol2:
its looking really great, well done u! :no1: xxxxxxx


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks, tea and bacon woooooo


----------



## wendywoo (Mar 2, 2010)

Swain86 said:


> Thanks, tea and bacon woooooo


haha ohhh yes! it would be well worth all the hard work  xxxxxxx


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

lol


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Still slowly getting there. The back and side parts finished now


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Anyone got any comments or advise ?


----------



## superboyfox (Jan 24, 2011)

It's looking really good, the ivy looks like it has naturally grown there. Brilliant.

Ive started mine now, had loads of fun cutting the polystrene! got in a right mess!


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

glad you like, are you posting pictures of your build? i would like to see it


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

This is looking fantastic - I don't think I would dare tyr to use such bold colours but you have really pulled it off and made it look amazing!


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you , it looks alot brighter in the pictures because of flash. In normal daylight its not in your face as much. Got a bit to paint tomorrow


----------



## superboyfox (Jan 24, 2011)

Swain86 said:


> glad you like, are you posting pictures of your build? i would like to see it


Ive took some pics, will upload them asap


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

superboyfox said:


> Ive took some pics, will upload them asap


Looking forward to it


----------



## superboyfox (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's a couple of pics, any suggestions will be greatly appreciated!!




























Hope you like?


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thats looking really good  
I dont know if you are finished painting or not but you could try having some darker paint in places and so on


----------



## superboyfox (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanx, the last pic is with the grout. Im a bit nervous about the painting and not sure what colours to use


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

its looking great, i like how you used the dino bones: victory:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Swain86 said:


> Anyone got any comments or advise ?


yeah, get on wiv it!!!

impressive artwork goin' on here. well done


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

s6t6nic6l said:


> yeah, get on wiv it!!!
> 
> impressive artwork goin' on here. well done


lol yeah thats a start i suppose and thanks


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Finished the dinosaur bone part


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

thats looks ace:2thumb:, looks like you putting a mega effort into this project


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah only plan on doing this one time so trying to get it right lol


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

A close up


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Quick question, I am putting a leo in my tank would i still need to seal the tank?


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Swain86 said:


> Quick question, I am putting a leo in my tank would i still need to seal the tank?


yes - you don't want the pee soaking in! :whistling2:


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

:lol2: cheers


----------



## Nymphaea (Jan 11, 2011)

The paint job is excellent :no1:, and the close-up is impressively scary!


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

: victory:


----------



## CSJ10 (Jun 7, 2010)

Followed a link from my post to 'Jurassic Rock' and ended up here. All I can say really is WOW! 

That is awesome. Any chance of a brief tutorial on how you do the rock effect? I've tried but as you've seen, I'm not completely happy with the outcome.


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

CSJ10 said:


> Followed a link from my post to 'Jurassic Rock' and ended up here. All I can say really is WOW!
> 
> That is awesome. Any chance of a brief tutorial on how you do the rock effect? I've tried but as you've seen, I'm not completely happy with the outcome.


Thanks , am not really to sure how to put to words what i do but its kinda the dry brush effect. You have seen in the jurassic build. 
If am not too lazy i might do a little tonight


----------



## CSJ10 (Jun 7, 2010)

I looked up the dry brushing technique you mentioned and had a go. This is the outcome, which I think is much better than my previous attempts:


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah i comented on your thread. Looks awesome its like marble :2thumb:


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

thats the left basically completed


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

That's looking so fab! I'm taking a break from grouting mine at the moment xD

You must show us pictures when you're done!!


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

The grouting doesnt bother me to much i hate doing the base coat of paint :lol2: i like doing the detail better 
Oh and as i do more i will post as i have been doing slowly :lol2:


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

started a volcano hide for the other side we shall see how it turns out in a few days :lol2:


----------



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

That looks incredible! Great work! 

Im in the middle of my fake rock wall project at the minute, still shaping my polystyrene. 

Can i just ask what techniques you have been using to get such a good paint job? and what paints you used?


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi i used acrylic paints for my build and because of how long its been taking me the paint does not smell anymore :no1:
I paint a black under coat all over the grout and then i use the dry brush effect which is putting paint on your brush and then taking most of it back of by using a tissue and then just brushing over


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

very nice mate, didn't realize you were doing a build too! im liking how yours is turning out.
Maybe we should do a linked step by step build in the future, lol.


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

brucepanther said:


> very nice mate, didn't realize you were doing a build too! im liking how yours is turning out.
> Maybe we should do a linked step by step build in the future, lol.


Thanks yeah maybe :lol2:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

hey,
its looking insanely awesome now: victory:.... any pics of the other side yet?


----------



## garry002 (Aug 27, 2006)

all ive got to say is "wow" very well done all the work pays off not seen anything with as much detail in it really is amazing :no1:


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hmm the other side :lol2:
right now the other side is just 2 sheets of poly and a poly made volcano typed thing, i might have a little time for a photo of what i have for it so far tomorrow afternoon.
Oh and i have started varnishing bits now


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

garry002 said:


> all ive got to say is "wow" very well done all the work pays off not seen anything with as much detail in it really is amazing :no1:


Cheers :blush:


----------



## kgarner (Apr 1, 2011)

really nice build loving the colours too :2thumb:


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

kgarner said:


> really nice build loving the colours too :2thumb:


: victory: Thanks


----------



## ServantOMallard (Nov 18, 2010)

*Need more...*

PHOTOS! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

This is what i am working on now, going to do the volcano bit first though to see if it works out ok :lol2:


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Started grouting the above


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

*:S*

To anyone who still cares i should hopefully finish this damn thing in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

Glad I'm not the only one who ended up making a long term project out of the thing  

Will look great when it's done, I'm sure!


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

ok i have finally got the background to a stage where am happy with it, bad bit is i dont have a camera at the moment but i am hoping to get photos up in the next couple of hours when i get a hold of a fairly decent camera rather than my phone


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Swain86 said:


> thank you , this is my first so i am taking it slow trying to get it right


Yeah i tried going slow too. Almost 4 Months on however....

The Hide - MHD Enclosure Update - YouTube


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

4 month is nothing lol check the start date of this thread


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

theres alot of touchups still needing done but thats pritty much it.
the whole area on the right is the warm side and i will be putting in some hides, food, water and calcium dishes when its completed


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Swain86 said:


> 4 month is nothing lol check the start date of this thread


Looking awesome. 4 months has been very long and tedious. i think in total i have spent over 100 hours on this one so it's not just like 1 hr a week. It's been painful lol


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

cheers, n aye but its worth it at the end


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

need a little advice, when the glass and tops on my viv its really dark even during the day. would it be of any benifit to my leo if i was to put in a light?


----------

